# Skink giving birth



## AUSGECKO (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi,
This afternoon i was at a relatives house at Swansea having a few beers and i heard something moving through the garden so naturally i went and checked out what it was and it was a Northern she-oak skink (Cyclodomorphus michaeli) So i grabbed her. She done alot of hissing and trying to bite but she quickly settled down. I noticed i had alot of clear water like liquid on my hands and when i turned her over at first i thought she had two tails but quickly realised she was giving birth! I dumped all the beers out of the esky, put some grass in there and watched her give birth. I released mother and baby soon after. Heres some pics - enjoy.
Sorry about the quality, Camera phone!


----------



## Mavrick (Dec 26, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 26, 2008)

And some pics of the baby


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 26, 2008)

awsome! igot a few she-oaks. great skinks. never seen one in the wild. nice work mate.


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 26, 2008)

how many did it give birth to?


----------



## falconboy (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool indeed. Nice one.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 26, 2008)

Jimmy27 said:


> how many did it give birth to?


 Only one that i know of, I released them after about half an hour. When i first picked her up i think i scared her into giving birth, The tail was hanging out for about 10 minutes of me watching her and nothing else was happening so i went and grabbed another beer and by the time i came back the baby was running around. I think she had stage fright!  I thought it was probably best to let her go and have the rest naturally. No pressure


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 26, 2008)

cool, thats something not many people will get to see. Enjoy the beers mate! Have a great weekend!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 26, 2008)

Jimmy27 said:


> cool, thats something not many people will get to see. Enjoy the beers mate! Have a great weekend!


 You too mate!
Cheers


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice find, 
I reckon it would of been easier to come out head first though lol


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 26, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Nice find,
> I reckon it would of been easier to come out head first though lol


 Thats what i always thought too but i guess i was wrong! :lol:


----------

